# Bow kill on 10/2



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

I was able to take the buck below on the 2nd. I was able to get pics of him in velvet too. I'm not sure how to add multiple pictures on the same post. The rage broadhead did the job he only went 60 yards before expiring.


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Here's a picture of him in the field, not the greatest taken with a cell phone.


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Great Buck there, Congrats !!!

Sent from my VS910 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

nice job, good looking animal


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Nice buck


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Very nice!!!! Congrats


----------



## goodworkstractors (Aug 7, 2007)

Sweet, congrats!


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Congratulations Kevin.....cool looking buck! :coolgleam


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Great buck congrates!


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks everyone, one question for you. I'm not the best at gaging the age of a buck and I've been reading up on it. How old do you think he is? I'm guessing 2.5 or 3.5.


----------



## Casey2552 (Nov 14, 2012)

Gobblerman said:


> Thanks everyone, one question for you. I'm not the best at gaging the age of a buck and I've been reading up on it. How old do you think he is? I'm guessing 2.5 or 3.5.


I always thaught a good way to estimate was 2 points a year typically antler growth but can depend on food sources I say he is 41/2 or so


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Buckeye20 (Oct 24, 2013)

Very nice deer congrats !


----------



## 2248westpoint (Oct 16, 2011)

Casey2552 said:


> I always thaught a good way to estimate was 2 points a year typically antler growth but can depend on food sources I say he is 41/2 or so
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I think that deer is 2-1/2. As far as points go whatever frame they have at 2 is pretty much what they will have forever the number of points may go up or down but the frame shape doesn't change much I have 1-1/2 year old twelve points and one 6+ year old 6 point running around

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

